# What's the story with Mavic Freehub Lube????



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mineral oil? Shimano Brake Fluid? (Really?? don't think so) Anything but sythetic? 

I'm asking because I can't find any Pedros Road Rage, What else can I use? What have your guys used with success? TIA.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mineral oil. really. used it for years and years, never a problem. some use mobil 1, i've tried it and it works as well. i'd stick w/ mineral oil as that is what mavic recommends.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

I used mineral until I found some Pedro's Road Rage (I believe I got it from REI). I don't ride the Mavic hubs anymore, but when I did, I didn't notice a difference between mineral oil and road rage.

Here are some good links I found for Mavic hub service: Mavic Freehub Service


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Translation problem*



fightingiris61 said:


> Mineral oil? Shimano Brake Fluid? (Really?? don't think so) Anything but sythetic?
> 
> I'm asking because I can't find any Pedros Road Rage, What else can I use? What have your guys used with success? TIA.


The "mineral oil" thing is a translation problem from French. It literally means "oil from the ground" as opposed to vegetable oil. IOW, any oil will work just fine. No need for anything special. Plus, you don't have to recite any French existential poetry, quote Voltaire, or wear a beret'


----------



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> The "mineral oil" thing is a translation problem from French. It literally means "oil from the ground" as opposed to vegetable oil. IOW, any oil will work just fine. No need for anything special. Plus, you don't have to recite any French existential poetry, quote Voltaire, or wear a beret'


Whoaa! Thank God!! I was worried about the Beret thing

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

